
The Fight Over the .africa Domain Name - bpolania
http://spectrum.ieee.org/telecom/internet/the-fight-over-the-africa-domain-name?bt_alias=eyJ1c2VySWQiOiAiMTIzYjhlZjctODZiMy00NzFhLTg2NmYtNDhjM2E4MmEyOTgzIn0%3D&utm_source=Tech%20Alert&utm_medium=Email&utm_campaign=TechAlert_05-12-16
======
venomsnake
Interesting who will be the joker that will first register toto.africa when it
goes live.

